# Chronarch 100SF



## Bluefish5000 (Mar 18, 2006)

This reel is over 20 years old and was the best reel I've ever owned until the handle got whacked real hard and knocked off the drive shaft. All the parts that hold the handle to the shaft, and the handle itself are at the bottom of West Bay. I attempted to fix it by scavenging the handle from an old Calcutta but can't attach it because the threads on the drive shaft are stripped. Shimano no longer makes this part, so I'm seeking other options to fix it:


1) Does anyone possibly have an old dead Chronarch that I can scavenge a drive shaft from?


2) Any recommendations on a machine shop or somewhere to get the drive shaft re-threaded?


3) Any other ideas?


Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Watch eBay for a parts reel


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Yea, ebay for a parts reel OR you can look at swapping out the gears, handle, shaft etc. I've only seen it once and I don't remember any of the parts. I just know its possible.

I love my old gold 101SF but its so heavy compared to newer reels.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I love my 100SF, my Daddy gave one to me and one to my son when they came out. I couldn't afford a reel like that at the time. 

Still my go to every trip reel. No telling how.many fish has been caught on it.

I had to go to eBay to get a screw, a pawl,. and a little spring a.couple years ago.

Had to look hard but eventually found the parts. Keep looking.

Have you tried calling local repair shops? Maybe they might have parts reels laying around?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh forgot to add....

I am a machinist, if thread size can be determined it may be possible to repair. I cant tell from the picture to say for sure if it's too far gone. 

It may be possible to simply run a die nut over it, or it may need to be chucked up in a lathe and chase the threads.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



SeaOx 230C said:


> Oh forgot to add....
> 
> I am a machinist, if thread size can be determined it may be possible to repair. I cant tell from the picture to say for sure if it's too far gone.
> 
> It may be possible to simply run a die nut over it, or it may need to be chucked up in a lathe and chase the threads.


I'd try to rethread the shaft, should be able to clean them up. :texasflag


----------



## meross (May 19, 2011)

I looked thru my reel box and I don't have a usable shaft. If you are interested in another 100SF I have one that looks about like the one you have, maybe a little better. $168.00 and ill ship it. Text 361-81three-7110.


----------



## Bluefish5000 (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks meross. I'm going to try to rethread the shaft first. If that doesn't work, I may contact you about your Chronarch.


----------



## Bluefish5000 (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks SeaOx. I started out with Mike Cubbage in Bayou Vista. He's great at cleaning and repairing reels. He couldn't get the part so I went to Shimano Tech Support. They referred me to regional service centers (FTU in Houston) and another place in Dallas. None of them had any shafts left. I have a tap & die kit, so I'm going to try to fix the threads myself.


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Try Capt Pats Reel Repair in LaPorte..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*threads*

disassemble the reel and get a brass wire brush and brush the threads, going in the direction of the threads, then get a fine triangle shaped file and chase the threads. You can get the brush and file in sets at harbor freight. I have one of these reels that i have caught a lot of fish on, I changed out the handle, nut and nut cover for one off a curado super free .good luck


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Bluefish5000 said:


> Thanks SeaOx. I started out with Mike Cubbage in Bayou Vista. He's great at cleaning and repairing reels. He couldn't get the part so I went to Shimano Tech Support. They referred me to regional service centers (FTU in Houston) and another place in Dallas. None of them had any shafts left. I have a tap & die kit, so I'm going to try to fix the threads myself.


I have two of those reels and, though I rarely use them, I would not part with them. If you give up on that one you have, I'd be interested in acquiring it for parts for mine.


----------



## TopWaterPlugger (Dec 14, 2004)

Try calling Chris at Serious Tackle in LaMarque. He has gotten me out of a bind many times with parts that I couldn't get anywhere else. 409-935-1126


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Shimano Parts*

Have you tried Dad's Ol' Tackle Shop in Conroe? If not, try them. Good luck!


----------



## Bluefish5000 (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I talked to Mike Cubbage again and he just fixed a reel of his own that had the same problem. So, he thinks he can fix mine. If you live in the Galveston area, Mike lives in Bayou Vista and cleans reels. He does a great job. PM me if you want his contact info.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I got Tim's reel taken care of. If anybody wants to do the same I used the 6MX1.0 set to repair the threads. I got a standard stainless hex nut at Lowes and it fits perfectly under the older Shimano nut cap. We did this because we had to replace the handle and went with the standard style handle. On mine I still had the original handle, so I hand to grind about 25% of the nut height so it would fit under the handle. In the pic you can see we were able to get some decent threads recut in the shaft.


----------



## bismic (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice !


----------



## shanewatson (Jan 12, 2022)

Bluefish5000 said:


> This reel is over 20 years old and was the best reel I've ever owned until the handle got whacked real hard and knocked off the drive shaft.
> 
> All the parts that hold the handle to the shaft, and the handle itself are at the bottom of West Bay.
> 
> ...


Hello, I looked thru my reel box and I don't have a usable shaft. If you are interested in another 100SF I have one that looks about like the one you have, maybe a little better. $155.00 and ill ship it. Text 352-8*three-711*.


----------

